# ACH/Kevlar Helmet mount lights?



## foogoo (Mar 8, 2009)

What ACH mountable lights are available? I only know of the one Surefire makes (too expensive for my taste for such a small light) and the Streamlight Sidewinder (with optional helmet mount).


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 8, 2009)

Can you elaborate some on this, maybe links to examples? I had to look up *A*dvanced *C*ombat *H*elmet myself. In my brief search this appears to be a system of straps and not a fixed mount on the helmet? Don’t suppose the armed forces are too keen on mods to their helmets either?


----------



## WDR65 (Mar 8, 2009)

Energizer is coming out with one soon. If I remember correctly it will run off 1 AA battery, though I can't remember many other details on it. I think that the Streamlight Vantage may also work on a Kevlar though I'm not certain on this. It was made mainly for firefighting helmets.


----------



## baterija (Mar 8, 2009)

foogoo said:


> What ACH mountable lights are available? I only know of the one Surefire makes (too expensive for my taste for such a small light) and the Streamlight Sidewinder (with optional helmet mount).



There's the Foxfury TX series. It's low power in close lighting. I haven't had hands on like I have (very briefly) with a Surefire. It's cheaper, if it's limited functionality meets your needs. 

Tknuckles - The ACH is the redesigned kevlar helmet currenly in use. Here's a decent link showing some of the differences. It's lighter, provides less coverage (to minimize conflict with the collar on the IBA), provides better blunt trauma protection, provides better hearing and peripheral vision, and a has new suspension system for better stability and comfort. Drilling new holes in the helmet would be bad. Using a clip the fits the lip, or a mount that fits around the already provided chin strap mounting bolt isn't really a mod to the helmet.


----------



## Kato (Mar 8, 2009)

You can mount whatever you'd like on the MSA ACH ARC RAIL.


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks *Baterija. *Yes, that’s the same website that I found when searching for ACH. I saw Night Vision Goggles (NVG) mounted to the ACH on another site using what appeared to be single strap running up and over the for/aft centerline of the helmet. I’m guessing there are mount points on the underside of the helmet, perhaps attaching in conjunction with the chinstrap/head-cradle system?

Is this the only approved light mount system the military uses, or can you adapt standard civilian headlamps that use a strap around the rim (sometimes a top strap too) for ACH use, as long as you don’t permanently alter the helmet or compromise its integrity? :tinfoil::tinfoil::tinfoil:

Petzl sells at least two “temporary” clip setups that work by holding the headband around the circumference of a helmet’s rim. Streamlight also sells a thumbscrew setup that attaches one of their gun lights. If other mounts are allowable I can provide links (couldn’t find them on Petzl’s website), but if not, then never mind.


----------



## baterija (Mar 8, 2009)

tnuckels said:


> Thanks *Baterija. *Yes, that’s the same website that I found when searching for ACH. I saw Night Vision Goggles (NVG) mounted to the ACH on another site using what appeared to be single strap running up and over the for/aft centerline of the helmet. I’m guessing there are mount points on the underside of the helmet, perhaps attaching in conjunction with the chinstrap/head-cradle system?



There's a bolt running through a hole in the helmet at each of the 4 connection points for the harness (forward and back for each side). There's also one at the front, which is the usual connection method for the NVG bracket instead of the strap over top. They aren't as convenient for directly mounting the light since they aren't centered like they were on the PASGT helmet.




> Is this the only approved light mount system the military uses, or can you adapt standard civilian headlamps that use a strap around the rim (sometimes a top strap too) for ACH use, as long as you don’t permanently alter the helmet or compromise its integrity? :tinfoil::tinfoil::tinfoil:


That really depends on the chain of command an individual is working under and the situation they are in. I've worn a PT Quad on an ACH although it wasn't regularly on the helmet. Another chain of command could issue a legal order saying no headlamps/helmet lights at all, including the SF.




> Petzl sells at least two “temporary” clip setups that work by holding the headband around the circumference of a helmet’s rim. Streamlight also sells a thumbscrew setup that attaches one of their gun lights. If other mounts are allowable I can provide links (couldn’t find them on Petzl’s website), but if not, then never mind.


The OP can decided if they work for him, and the leadership environment he's in. The Surefire actually uses a clip mounting; it's just one designed specifically for the lip of the helmet. It's worth a look, although the helmet surface is thicker than a typical helmet for some other purpose.


----------



## John_Galt (Mar 10, 2009)

I know that the Petzl Tactikka XP has the "Adapt" system that has a round flexible plastic base with a nub for hooking onto the headlamp. The "puck" has a foam like glue on the bottom, and is meant for attaching (permanently) to helmets, etc. 
That seems like a pretty good ides, and the Tactikka XP does come with multi colored diffusers for different operations. I do have to say, tho, that I tried a medium thickness pair of winter gloves on, and tried hitting the buttons on the Tactikka at the local REI, and, for the life of me, couldn't seem to tell which was which. Conclusion: Tactikka XP Adapt = good, but small buttons= bad.

Just my suggestion.


----------



## foogoo (Mar 10, 2009)

Oops sorry, should have specified what an ACH is! I will actually be using this on a CVC (combat vehicle crewman) helmet which is similar to an ACH except it has earmuffs attached.

Any information on the light from Energizer?

The ACH rail looks like a good idea, but also looks really bulky and heavy. The FoxFury light actually looks really awesome, for a decent price too. The Streamlight on the other hand, is bulkier but can double as a flashlight.

ETA: Does anyone know how the Foxfury TX-0 light mounts? It doesn't say anywhere on their site and I can't tell by the picture.


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry, no specific Energizer light info here, and though most of what I have seen and own from them is great bang for the buck sort of stuff, I’m not sure I’d bet my life on them.

“Cool” as the MSA ACH ARC RAIL looks, you’re probably right about heavy, as a weight is not listed in the description (usually not a good sign), and definitely right about bulky, especially if you have to contend with earmuffs all the time.

FoxFury does seem to make a formidable line of lights, with commensurate pricing. The TX-0 looks like it bolts into the helmet mount by your temple (scroll over the MICH Helmet picture for a larger version). However, at only 6lm I don’t know useful it will be. They have a presence here on CPF in the form of user FoxFury, of all things. PM him/her for more detailed information.

Streamlight also makes a thumbscrew mounted light.

If you can come up with a way to mount picatinny rails your options for attaching any number of handheld lights open up considerably. Here’s a few that I’ve used, but there are dozens more out there, as I’m sure you are aware of. I especially like the quick-release, articulated version.

Or you might try the Fenix Head Band as another way to mount handhelds.

Here are some “for sale” links for helmet clips that Petzl makes, that I couldn’t find on Petzl’s website, here & another alternative these.

Sorry to throw so much at you, but depending on your restrictions, you may need all you can get.

Good luck!


----------



## baterija (Mar 10, 2009)

foogoo said:


> ETA: Does anyone know how the Foxfury TX-0 light mounts? It doesn't say anywhere on their site and I can't tell by the picture.



I believed from what I remember when I looked at it before that it uses the mounting bolt on the PASGT/ACH. Not so good for the CVC.

Maybe just a combination of some velcro on the front of the helmet/back of the light and run the band through the strap on the back for retention. That would open up basically every headlamp on the market and give you reasonable retention.


----------

